# I guess this is what is meant by "loyal"?



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Today the lady who cleans the house didn't latch the door properly when she left. 

I came home from work to find my front door standing open, Kopper sunning himself in the front yard, and Rocky asleep on the couch. My front yard is normal-sized and borders a residential street. My neighbor saw me, came over and said, "That dog has been in your front yard all day. When I brought the kids outside he came over and played ball with them for a little while, but other than that he hasn't left your yard." 

Good boys, both of them. Smarter than the cleaning lady evidently. And yes, she will get a stern talking-to.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awww good boys is right!!!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Emoore said:


> Today the lady who cleans the house didn't latch the door properly when she left.
> 
> I came home from work to find my front door standing open, Kopper sunning himself in the front yard, and Rocky asleep on the couch. My front yard is normal-sized and borders a residential street. My neighbor saw me, came over and said, "That dog has been in your front yard all day. When I brought the kids outside he came over and played ball with them for a little while, but other than that he hasn't left your yard."
> 
> ...


"A stern talking to" why is she 3 years old? Everyone makes mistakes. Given I know you could have lost your dog. But really. Asking her politely to make sure she locks the door correctly next time might be in order.
Your dogs are good dogs. You did good with them.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Msmaria said:


> "A stern talking to" why is she 3 years old? Everyone makes mistakes. Given I know you could have lost your dog. But really. Asking her politely to make sure she locks the door correctly next time might be in order.
> Your dogs are good dogs. You did good with them.


There is no room for mistakes when dogs are involved. What would have happened if one of the dogs got stolen or hit by a car? I would definitely give a stern talking to in this situation and if it happened again I would relieve them of their duties immediately. Oh and to the OP, you have some really good dogs there, not many would do what yours did.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Msmaria said:


> "A stern talking to" why is she 3 years old? Everyone makes mistakes. Given I know you could have lost your dog. But really. Asking her politely to make sure she locks the door correctly next time might be in order.
> Your dogs are good dogs. You did good with them.


lol A service is being paid for, a stern talk is warranted. I'm sure Emoore won't hang her by her toe nails. 

Anyways, good boys & a relief for sure


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Good dogs!!

Bad cleaning lady.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

10 to 1 the cleaning staff will feel horrid - if you add a "stern talking to" they will just turn defensive. I'd say something about it, about how upset you were and ask the person to be more careful. After all, if you haven't screwed up yourself, the odds are working against you.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

llombardo said:


> There is no room for mistakes when dogs are involved. What would have happened if one of the dogs got stolen or hit by a car? I would definitely give a stern talking to in this situation and if it happened again I would relieve them of their duties immediately. Oh and to the OP, you have some really good dogs there, not many would do what yours did.


Absolutely I have no tolerance for mistakes like this. If it happens again that would be the last time they stepped into my house and a phone call to their employer (if applicable) would be made.

I'm glad your dogs are ok!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I came home from work to find my front door standing open, Kopper sunning himself in the front yard, and Rocky asleep on the couch. My front yard is normal-sized and borders a residential street. My neighbor saw me, came over and said, "That dog has been in your front yard all day. When I brought the kids outside he came over and played ball with them for a little while, but other than that he hasn't left your yard."


This is something no amount of training can build on that type of reaction to complete freedom. THIS is why the GSD is an awesome dog. THIS is why building a bond with your dog(s) is much more important than teaching them to 'give me your paw'. 

THIS is absolutely AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Good boys!!

FWIW, I also think a stern talking to is worth it. Not just because the dogs could have run away or be injured but the house was also left unlocked and open all day. Not a mistake that should ever be made when someone trusts you to be responsible with their home and it's contents.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What great boys!

I'm with Jamie. While the person might feel bad, they left your home unlocked for anyone to walk in to (including someone waiting to hurt you), your dogs let out for anything to happen. yeaha...I'd be livid.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Very good opinions, however I stand my mine that just because you pay someone, you are not entitled to talk to them however you want. You are entitled to let them go if they are putting your items at risk.

Anyway I just came to apologize to the OP, because I didn't mean to hijack her thread. Especially when such a good story about her well behaved dogs and the fact that all her hard work with them has paid off. I hope to have mine at that stage someday.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Very good dogs! I'm pretty sure mine wouldn't stay put all day long. 

One day I took Sage with me to get dog food - I must've been gone less than an hour - and left Carly at home. When I drove up to the house, I almost had a heart attack. There sat Carly in the driveway, with the neighbor kids. They said "We tried to catch her, but she wouldn't let us. She's very nice". The kids' dad came over and said she had been in my yard the whole time, waiting for me to come home.

OMG. She went out the dog door, opened one 6 ft stockade fence gate, then went through another 6 ft stockade fence gate, out to the driveway. That's when I learned she could open gates.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Msmaria said:


> Very good opinions, however I stand my mine that just because you pay someone, you are not entitled to talk to them however you want. You are entitled to let them go if they are putting your items at risk.


I think a lot of people would prefer a stern talking instead of being let go! Especially in this economy.

I'd probably call and start with something like "I came home and found my front door open and my dogs outside!"

IMO that's their one strike, it better NEVER happen again. What if she had a dog with dog aggression issues, and another dog came by to visit? OR what if a strange dog came by and attacked one of the dogs? What if someone came on the property and the dog bit them? What if the dogs chased a UPS guy, or someone riding by on a bike? That could get really bad really quickly, and result in the owner losing their dogs one way or another! VERY VERY lucky that nothing happened and that the dogs didn't leave the property. GOOD DOGS!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Msmaria said:


> Very good opinions, however I stand my mine that just because you pay someone, you are not entitled to talk to them however you want. You are entitled to let them go if they are putting your items at risk.


Well I'm certainly not going to use foul language or shout. But anyone who is employed has had a "closed-door conference" with the boss. That's what I'm talking about. Not verbally abusing the poor woman, simply letting her know what happened, that it's not acceptable, and if it ever happens again she won't be employed by me any more. 

I'm really really proud of my boys though. This is the kind of thing, as Lillie mentioned, that you just can't trained. It's part ingrained in the genes and part bond with the human. Not training with collars and treats and electric underground fences.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Emoore said:


> I'm really really proud of my boys though. This is the kind of thing, as Lillie mentioned, that you just can't trained. It's part ingrained in the genes and part bond with the human. Not training with collars and treats and electric underground fences.


Agreed! We've had Chaos a little over a month. Last week I came home to find her laying on the porch, though I had left her safely locked in our basement. She had broken the latch and let herself out, then laid on the porch waiting for us. That's not training. That's a dog that knows where home it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Msmaria said:


> Very good opinions, however I stand my mine that just because you pay someone, you are not entitled to talk to them however you want..


She never said she was going to use abusive curse words.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Lilie said:


> This is something no amount of training can build on that type of reaction to complete freedom. THIS is why the GSD is an awesome dog. THIS is why building a bond with your dog(s) is much more important than teaching them to 'give me your paw'.
> 
> THIS is absolutely AWESOME!!!!!!


Now I feel better about Fiona's refusal to learn shake.

Good dogs! How about in a calm voice, let cleaning lady know what happened and that it is unacceptable. Your house could have been robbed, if dogs wandered off. Ask her to be more careful and tell her the consequences for it happening again. I know that if had been me, I would have ripped her head off. But given the chance to calm down with the passage of a few days, I would be firm but gentle.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

that's pretty awsome


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

EMoore is a pretty sharp cookie...I'm sure she'll handle the situation with the tact and intelligence she's always shown on this board.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What I find sad about this whole situation is; when I was a young kid, times were different and dogs always stayed in their yard, no fences, no worries, and homes weren't locked down tight.... you could leave your dog out and come home with everything just as it was when you left. Now we can't even leave home without fear of poisoning or other random acts of violence to our pets.
Dogs have to be crated/kenneled with locks, video camera's on them so they aren't stolen or worse.
Extreme!

I'd make sure your locks/doors are seated properly. 
There is a house I go to every week with no front door handle latch, the only time it is secure is if the deadbolt is clicked over, otherwise the wind could blow it open, or their cats could claw it to get out. I have to make sure I turn the deadbolt whenever I open it so those cats don't escape.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

MichaelE said:


> Good dogs!!
> 
> Bad cleaning lady.


 
I couldn't agree more.


----------

